# Best/definitive book about Spitfire



## tomo pauk (Apr 15, 2011)

(sorry to post a book thread in this sub forum - guess better feedback is to be expected)

What would the fellow forumers reccomend?


----------



## Milosh (Apr 15, 2011)

_Spitfire: The History_ by Morgan and Shacklady.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2011)

Followed by 'The Spitfire Story' by Dr. Alfred Price and, if you can find it, the 1960s Harleyford book 'Spitfire - Story of a Famous Fighter', I think by Bruce Roberstson (sorry,lost my copy after lending it out, so not sure on author.)
The Morgan/Shacklady book is _the_ 'Bible' as far as technical detail, production etc is concerned, and is excellent, whilst the other two are more 'readable', if that makes sense?!


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 16, 2011)

Makes sense 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone interested in the Spitfire should have a copy of this the Spitfire owners workshop manual Haynes Spitfire manual

If I ever get to own a Spitfire it will be my service manual till that day its a good read


----------



## Edgar Brooks (Apr 21, 2011)

If your specific interest is the Mk.IX/XVI, "Spitfire IX XVI Engineered," by Paul Monforton, is worth having. Although concentrating on preserved/rebuilt airframes, so containing minor discrepancies, it (literally) is the "rivet-counter's" dream.
Edgar


----------

